# Poooh I farted



## missllama (Dec 23, 2008)

doogie....

he has the worst case of the farts that has me dry reaching!! :shock::?
he hasnt vommited no dioreah or anything...no loss of appetite
does anyone have any suggestions on anything i can feed him etc to make it stop
i havent fed him anything different lately and i dont no if i should take him to the vet but its really shocking and he is farting alot lol there silent but deadly!!!!

help me!


----------



## Emzie (Dec 23, 2008)

my dog can let off some faul farts some time i usually let him out and he will do a poo straight away so i guess thats why


----------



## Kirby (Dec 23, 2008)

its diet related. what brand dog food are you feeding?

a premium high quality dog food will reduce that quick smart. Hills, Iams, Eukanuba, ProPlan, Advanced, Eagle PAck HOlistic Select, Nutrience, Royal Canin. 

the supermarket foods, are not only grains and Cereals (horrible) but they cause sloppy, smell poops, and horrid farts. particularly canned foods full of pork, gellign agents and bi-products.


----------



## missllama (Dec 23, 2008)

im feeding him advanced, not had any problems tho i dont use supermarket food with him and refuse to thats why i am so confused the food he has thats dry is sensitive so there is no reason for it to be happening all of a sudden (

he use to turn his nose to science diet but that stuff isnt that good anyway he use to do yucky poos with that brand

he doesnt need to poop coz the doors are wide open and he is wandering in and out 

its just so grose and im not sure if its worth going to the vet for coz he is still playing, eating, drinking, doing everything normal?


----------



## gravitation (Dec 23, 2008)

Firstly what kind of dog do you have? It's not always souly food related.
Breeds like staffy's, bulldogs, basset hounds etc can be especially stinky basically because of their anatomy.

I've got a little pekingese, long body, very sturdy little legs and they're wide apart.
He stinks when he wants to.

And then of course there is diet.
Canned supermarket food is usually worse for that kind of thing, food like pal for example.
My dogs get ecopet alot of the time, or premium, both meat rolls. They also get rice and chicken, and dog biscuits and then a chicken leg from time to time.

All three dogs eat the same thing and still bosco the pekingese stinks us out of house and home.

He also shovels his food down like there is no tomorrow and i personally think that plays a part in his stinkyness.


----------



## missllama (Dec 23, 2008)

he is a jackrussle x foxy x silkie of some sort (he is in my avatar)

he has a slightly stocky lilttle build but doesnt usually get wind this bad

i use to give doogie those fritz shaped food rolls that u get from the supermarkets but he stopped eating them ages ago he is really fussy he does get raw meat also but not lately because the place i get it hasnt had any of what he likes in

i did notice he ate really quick last night really scoghed it down dont no if that has anything to do with it


----------



## edgewing (Dec 23, 2008)

My hound only used to do loud and proud but not stinky because he only ate lamb chops. Used to get all embarrassed and go outside with his head down when he let one rip. However, I found whenever he had any type of processed food, generally a chub or something, he would stink for days.

He hasn't been eating a dead bird or something has he?


----------



## missllama (Dec 23, 2008)

edgewing, thats funny u say that because i was just outside and saw feathers in the yard... i was trying to work out what it could be, there are lots of feral cats down the creek etc that hang around i dont no if it could have been him i havent seen him kill anything before, what if he has eaten a dead bird? should i get him to a vet?


----------



## edgewing (Dec 23, 2008)

He may well have been munching on something unpleasant, dogs do that  He is probably just got a bit of indigestion from whatever he has eaten. He'll probably pass it soon and everything should go back to normal.

In the meantime, I'm sure that being a little bloke, he is cacking himself everytime he lets one go (most of us blokes do )


----------



## missllama (Dec 23, 2008)

so if it was the bird its not going to kill him or anything?

he isnt showing any changes in behaviour when my partner is home ill ask him if he knows anything about the feathers outside

thanks guys we will see how the farty bum goes for the rest of the day


----------



## gravitation (Dec 23, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> he is a jackrussle x foxy x silkie of some sort (he is in my avatar)
> 
> he has a slightly stocky lilttle build but doesnt usually get wind this bad
> 
> ...




If he's fussy, starve him a few days. Trust me, he will eat whatever you want him to in the end.
and yeah his build might have something to do with it along with his eating speed, lol.

Not much you can do if it's not diet related unfortunetaly.


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 23, 2008)

I've seen dogs eat everything from cat turds to 3 day old roo roadkill and never get ill. In general, and imo mutts more so than fine pure bred dogs, are hardy animals. I'm sure that whatever he devoured that is giving him the farts will sort itself out soon enough. Just think, have you ever had one of those days when you wondered what you ate to deserve that smell? I know I have.


----------



## Stitched (Dec 23, 2008)

My dogs would always let some bad ones rip whenever they ate chicken (meat, never bones)


----------



## pythoness (Dec 23, 2008)

Try the best food you can buy. get to the vets and explain his problem, no appointment needed, and they will suggest the best diet possible for him.
Happy smalling lol.


----------



## Troyster (Dec 23, 2008)

i wouldnt be to concerned with him eating the dead bird,my dogs always bury bones to help them to start decomposing before they are interested in eating them,as for the stinky farts all good pet shops should carry charcoal bones and if you feed him one of these each day it really does help neutralize the foul odour however if he is fussy getting him to eat it may be another thing but for a few dollars it is deffinately worth a try


----------



## Kirby (Dec 23, 2008)

sounds like the dead bird, 


i wouldnt be too worried unless you start seeing other symptoms. 

if in worry, call the vet and hear his opinion. 

P.s. good to hear he's on Advanced. its the only brand that Use Farmed Clams instead of Shark Fins for their Glucosomine.


----------



## fraser888 (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha lol my dog farts sometimes, IMO don't worry


----------



## missllama (Dec 23, 2008)

I JUST FOUND THE SOLUTION TO THE SMELL THE MOST GROSE HIDEOUS THING I HAVE SEEN! HE TRIED RUNNING INSIDE WITH SOMETHING... IT WAS A MUTATED ROTTED OLD DEAD PIECE OF BIRD IT WAS SOOOO GROSE he didnt kill it tahts for sure coz it looked like it had been dead for a while, he is still acting fine i have fed him etc so i hope that the food will settle and clear his belly, thanks everyone for posting, i will leave him be till tommorow if his poo is different or if he acts different ill take him to the vet tommorow, but i think he will be ok i would have thought he would have had effects from it by now, below are my replys to the posts on here 

captainspie i no its cruel but i have tried it lol!! he still turns his nose the lil bugger will litterally turn into a beafrin before he would eat anything els lol!! yet he will eat ANYTHING my partner is eating ... litterally lol

mavrick when doogie was younger i couldnt get him to stop eating cat turds to the point where i put the litter tray on something about 2m high so he couldnt get to it lol grose huh....

stitched chicken necks make doogie so pongy that i have litterally hurrled before it must happen to lots of dogs with chicken lol

yea kirby advanced is the best i am really happy with it it took him a while to get use to the dry food but now he LOVES it and wont turn any food down lol


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes you have to wonder what's so great about a kittylitter tray full of surprises. It was the first thing our ridgeback would do when you let him inside, dive straight into the laundry litter tray. Glad you found the culprit to the gas, I'm sure you're gross little guy will be fine. Seems they have much stronger stomachs than our own.


----------



## missllama (Dec 23, 2008)

omg lol a ridgeback? lol he would swallow a turd whole lmao doogie would run around with it in his mouth id chase him and it would drop everywhere SO GROSE

im lucky i didnt give him any kisses today hey? he usually has a cuddle while im watching telly or having a nap but lucky for me i was to busy today to give him any attention lol last thing i want is rotten bird breath cuddles


----------



## Slytherin (Dec 23, 2008)

LMAO!!!! At least I'm not the only one with smelly dog!! Her smells are 'silent-but-deadly weapons of mass destruction', guaranteed to clear out a room! The funny part is when she lets one rip then quickly leaves!


----------



## missllama (Dec 23, 2008)

lol doogie squats and runs under the bed with his ears down lol!!!
he isnt just stinking out rooms tho he could be all the way down the corridore and stink me out my bedroom! its shocking lol atleast now i have the nice breeze thru the house airing it out a little lol


----------



## Slytherin (Dec 23, 2008)

Poor Bonnie is so sensitive to the fact she got wind problems, that when one of us go "Ohhh what's that smell!" she looks guilty even when she hasn't done one! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## missllama (Dec 23, 2008)

aww hahaha what breed is she


----------



## Slytherin (Dec 23, 2008)

Kelpie X Border Collie. She is black with white on her muzzle.


----------



## Danni (Dec 23, 2008)

Bahahaha ... i have two dogs and when they fart the stench sticks to your teeth, lol.

I know there are tablets/chews you can buy called wind busters but between the two dogs i would go through a lot so i do not buy them anymore. hehe


----------



## Slytherin (Dec 23, 2008)

Danni said:


> Bahahaha ... i have two dogs and when they fart the stench sticks to your teeth, lol.
> 
> I know there are tablets/chews you can buy called wind busters but between the two dogs i would go through a lot so i do not buy them anymore. hehe


 
I gotta get some of those!!! Bonnie is letting the wind fly free tonight...LOL!!!


----------



## missllama (Dec 23, 2008)

aw so shes a bigger dog even bigger farts then haha

ewww danni lol never heard that one before haha

where abouts did u use to get those chews??

pohhh he cut one in the hallway again and i just ate


----------



## Slytherin (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeh Lana...bigger farts alright! ...And extra toxic!!!!  :lol:

...I think it must be a 'dog thing'!


----------



## Danni (Dec 23, 2008)

lol... i hate it when you walk through a fart ... its disgusting...

i got the chews from the supermarket, but check where they are made from ... not sure if you know about the latest with dog food made i china, esp for the smaller dogs.


----------



## Slytherin (Dec 23, 2008)

Danni said:


> lol... i hate it when you walk through a fart ... its disgusting...
> 
> i got the chews from the supermarket, but check where they are made from ... not sure if you know about the latest with dog food made i china, esp for the smaller dogs.


 
...some stuff from China is even harmful to humans...but that's a topic for another thread!


----------



## kakariki (Dec 23, 2008)

Hahahahaha Lana! Think yourself lucky it isn't mid winter with all the doors & windows shut! Raw eggs are bad news with dogs, I know first hand about THAT!!! I had 32 eggs in a bucket the other day. I left the bucket on the floor in the kitchen ( Der..silly me!) & went off to pick kids up from school. When I got back 30 mins later there were only 7 left. 7!! The piggies had eaten 25 eggs between the 2 of them & you can just imagine the farts that Aragorn especially was letting go!!! PEEEEE-EEEEWWWWWW!!!!! lol.


----------



## Slytherin (Dec 23, 2008)

Roflmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kakariki (Dec 23, 2008)

Pfft, you can laugh! I am still airing the house out!!! lol.


----------



## noidea (Dec 24, 2008)

hahahahahaha My first thought was what breed the pooch was. Coz man regardless of diet our Staffs let some silent and oh so deadly farts go. And I totally agree with Kakariki no matter how shiny they make the coats eggs are bad news.lol. 
Just for everyones amusement i remeber being a teenager and on the nebuliser when the pooch let one rip right beside me Needless to say i spewed into the mask and then some not nice at all.


----------



## Renagade (Dec 24, 2008)

i reckon that you cant beat lean mince, rice and vege mix for a dog. and of course the odd bone. you can suppliment rice with pasta and wholemeal is better. canned food is junk.


----------

